# ECA with WES - Phase 1



## arunaktr (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello All,

Please help me understand if the following process/steps are good enough to complete the ECA with WES. I hope this helps other applicant too.

I have completed 3 years Diploma after 10th(Full time), 3 years Degree (Lateral entry (2 yrs) - Distance Education), 2 years Masters Degree (Distance Education).

Universities are Annamalai university (NAAC B++) & Bharathiar (NAAC A), Tamil Nadu, India (which is equivalent to Three years of undergraduate study and Bachelor's and master's degree in US as per WES)

Process to be followed:

--------1--------
-Photocopies or duplicate copies of Course Certificate
-Photocopies or duplicate copies of all year mark list
-International Transcript Request form need to be filled by applicant and Controller of Examination or University Registrar.
-All mark lists/certificate need to be attested (seal & signature) by Controller of Examination or University Registrar. 

--------2--------
-Put all the above documents in a single university marked envelop with seal and signature of Controller of Examination or University Registrar
-Certificates/score cards needs to be collected for Diploma, Bachelors Degree and Masters Degree.
-Multiple course certificates from same university can be enclosed in a single envelop with different International Transcript Request for each course.
-However, multiple course certificates from different university should be collected separately with different Transcript request form (over sealed and signed university envelop).

--------3--------
-Apply in WES website for evaluation, make the payment and you will get a reference number
-Mention the Reference number in all envelops and put all these envelops in another single envelop.
-Mention the Reference number on the new envelop as well.
-Document should be shipped to WES via Courier within the mentioned date.

--------4--------
-Once WES completes the evaluation, they send the Credential Evaluation and Authentication Report.
-This report is requires while applying for Visa

My Questions:-
Which document is accepted ? Scanned Certificate Photocopy or the Duplicate Certificate.
If we request Duplicate Certificates, do we still need attestation from Controller of Examination or University Registrar?
For Distance Education courses, do we need to provide any Attendance Certificate?
Any more documents are required?

Thanks & Regards


----------



## lakhwindr (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Aruna

Letme try to make it simple for you. 

u need:-
1. transcripts of both degrees from ur respective universities in a sealed envelope seald by University. ( request ur university to issue one. Of course they'll charge u to entertain ur request).

2. Attested photostat of all marksheets of both degrees, attested by registrar of respective university.( chargeable n3ed to request)

3. Refrence letter of wes containing unique number for your request, which is generated once u pay the fees.

combine all 3 docs in an envelope and send ot to WES for evaluation. 

also, what u can do is check their tool to analyse if ur degree/ university is recognised by WES. if not, i would advice not to pay for the evaluation of that degree from WES as result woulb be negative. Also, u get to know exact valuation of ur degree from their free tool. u need to pay to make it official. 

hope it helps. 

cheers


----------



## rjaycmc8 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hello Aruna,

Could you please let me know, How did you get transcript and marksheets in sealed cover for annamalai university ? I too same like you your profile, I completed my diploma then Bsc IT in DDE in annamalai. If you know any contact person to help then let me know in rjaycmc*gmail*com

Since I'm in Indonesia, not one there to help..:confused2:



arunaktr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Please help me understand if the following process/steps are good enough to complete the ECA with WES. I hope this helps other applicant too.
> 
> ...


----------



## jh_ajj (Nov 6, 2014)

i just want to know, how much time wes is taking nowadays to prepare ECA


----------



## AdamJaden Mathew (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi 
Can anyone tell me if I need to go personally to the university to get the stamping done?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

AdamJaden Mathew said:


> Hi
> Can anyone tell me if I need to go personally to the university to get the stamping done?



Why not contact the university and ask them?

Here in Canada it can be done over the phone, online, by mail, or in person but I have seen many comments here that indicate that Indian universities have some really screwed up procedures.


----------



## Maverick083 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi

can you help me with how can i analyse if my egree/ university is recognised by WES?
can you share the link?


----------



## GWH64 (Nov 22, 2014)

Maverick083 said:


> Hi
> 
> can you help me with how can i analyse if my egree/ university is recognised by WES?
> can you share the link?


I think that's what WES are for. That's the whole point of ECA.


----------



## gem007bd (Oct 9, 2014)

now there are a option for online apply . can anyone tell me what is the difference between this one and old one ?


----------

